# Winner!  Gagnant!



## thestelster (Apr 8, 2022)

It was on sale at the LCBO.  I figured what the heck.  Very nice.  I like it a lot.  Have a fantastic weekend, make chips!!


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2022)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Darren (Apr 8, 2022)

My corner store keeps me supplied with:


----------



## Degen (Apr 8, 2022)

I get my rum and cigars in Cuba.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 8, 2022)

thestelster said:


> It was on sale at the LCBO.  I figured what the heck.  Very nice.  I like it a lot.  Have a fantastic weekend, make chips!!



I'm not a fan of Bourbon although a wee dram of Scottish nectar fills the bill. Unfortunately due to medications I'm not allowed a sniff. 

Enjoy your Basel Hayden have one for me!  LOL


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 8, 2022)

I approve.


----------

